# Seat Time



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanting to know howmuch seat time everyone has.. Time to brag and step forward as the tractor man of the year.. I shouldn't count myself as I run a tractor for a living. So who will it be, the one with the waffle but from his tractor seat ???? :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Not me thats for sure. I have a lot to do with the N but no attachments yet 

I will have a lot of mowing to do once this gress all starts growing, but I have a wile yet for that.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have 11.? hours on my LT, but use my 4bbl. Reeboks for the front yard. So it's definately not me either.  

Have a nice weekend!
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have about 23 hours myself this year.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Spent a couple of hours on the H with the front loader moving gravel yesterday. I spend way too much time on the seat of the lawn mower.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

You didn`t mention a time-line so I will say that I spent 8-hours a day, 5-days a week +++/- for 30-years on equipment seats. Still get on one of my yard toys at least once a day.:cheers:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Sound as if you may be in the hunt for having the most or least tractor ass so far johnbron. Its always more fun if you are going to ride, you do it for yourself even if its your yard work....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I bet I could win the prize for having the least amount of seat time....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my 2 year old prestige has under 5 hours on it.. practically new...

(they had to replace the hour gage)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I bet I could win the prize for having the least amount of seat time.... *


With all that snow plowing you did this year you are still ahead of us all.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

had about 3 mins of seat time but going to disk up a field next week


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Come on guys I am looking for a real waffle ass ( as imprinted from your seat) hell even a tatoo on your ass in the name brand of your tractors will count.....:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well sorry for just getting it running 3 mins is not bad next week l will get some seat time


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I checked this morning on my GT5000 I have 330 hrs on it since I bought it last summer. My older LT1000 has 2900hrs on it since I bought it years ago. Thats alot of mowing, plowing, and blowing!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *well sorry for just getting it running 3 mins is not bad next week l will get some seat time *


Any time you can be on the seat and working the machine is a goooood thing jb, I know 3mins feels great, just getting it running is fantastic.. Let us know how the tractor is doing when worked..


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Come on guys I am looking for a real waffle ass ( as imprinted from your seat) hell even a tatoo on your ass in the name brand of your tractors will count.....:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: *


I'm on my third mow, so I've about 8 hours in. But I have as much time in diagnosing and repairing as mowing this year. I've yet to go over an hour without a stoppage. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice, but I have to go to a wedding an hour and a half away. Old next-door neighbour's girl is marrying a guy from Turkey. Father of the Groom isn't coming because he's scared to fly. This one's going to be a real charm!

Calling for rain so i'll have 12" grass and 24" dandelions by the time I get it done.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Jim

Its great to see some body come back w/ seat time.. I live here in sunny Fla. and have been cutting all year, just got 1/2 of rain yesterday and we need more. I know what you mean by the height of the grass, seems weeds do not need rain to get large, hell here they grow from a light dew:furious: :furious:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thankfully it’s been pretty frequently using my JD 4100. Lots of topsoil, mulch being moved for one project or another....

My unexpected right before work usage came about when I had 10 yard 3/4 Redstone was delivered right in front of my driveway and not on the obvious blue tarp placed on the lawn next to the driveway...The dump was done before I had a chance to go outside and direct the obvious, and before work...needless to say it blocked the driveway and all cars coming and going to work....
Good thing the driver drove away- I would have removed him from the gene pool and did the world a favor 

It was fun no doubt moving the 10 yards before work...I was a little late but it was worth it!! 

I'm trying to figure out how much weight the rocks would be in a single full bucket of 61" - I'm pretty sure its above my JD 4100 capacity FEL stats 865lbs, but I cant be sure....it was lifting them without a struggle, and the bucket was packed each time...I figure rocks weigh more than dirt but maybe not?

Duc


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You had a blue tarp on the lawn next to the driveway and he still put them in the drive...he must have just butted out a doobie before getting to your place:lmao:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

hi Duc,

Reade's says that gravel is about 120 lb per cubic foot, while soil runs 80 to 110. 

All i can tell you is that a dump truck with 12 yards of gravel is usually at maximum weight, while the same truck can handle as many as 16 yards of fill.

I'd say the 110 lbs per cubic foot is wet, compacted, with lots of sand.

At 120 lcf, your allowable weight limit is 1/4 Yd actually .27 Yd


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I checked this morning on my GT5000 I have 330 hrs on it since I bought it last summer. My older LT1000 has 2900hrs on it since I bought it years ago. Thats alot of mowing, plowing, and blowing!! *


 leolav, that sure is a lot of seat time on such a small tractor, how many hours in a day would be a long day in the seat and how does the body feel afterward????


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *You had a blue tarp on the lawn next to the driveway and he still put them in the drive...he must have just butted out a doobie before getting to your place:lmao: *



It was that bad - I couldnt believe it I was mad as hell, then started laughing so hard because I couldnt believe the driver was that retarded. And I laughed harder after I saw my receipt in the mail box with my instructions CLEARLY printed....I was laughing so hard I was crying - I realized this guy is driving a truck with not much cerebral capacity.... 

balmoralboy,

Thank you for this info....I'm not sure how I can approximate this into actual weight (lbs)

Duc


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Duc,

Just make a drawing of the bucket and post it. It's only a minute's work to calculate the volume for you.


----------

